# Any Pedal Steel Players?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

..do you guys know any pedal steel players that also happen to be fans of emmylou harris?

there is a song on my new cd that is a tribute to emmylou, and just cries out for pedal steel.

anyone?

-dh


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

*Is she hiring?*

I'm a Steeler and ELH fan since her days with "The Hot Band".
I was privileged to be in an opening band for them when James Burton her guitarist.

My dobro mentor, Mike Auldridge, has been doing some shows and recordings with ELH recently. Mike is world renown as one of the best on dobro. 

Mike is also an excellent Pedal Steeler, so if she wanted one the the guy is already there. Mike's Steel work is all over his past band's (Chesapeake) albums.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...its too bad i can't rename this thread, because we were listening last night and someone observed that electric instruments would be innapropriate for the track.

so i'm now on the hunt for dobro (slide), fiddle and mandolin players.

-dh


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

Name a new ELH song that you think really needs dobro, but doesn't have it.

I might give it a try.


----------

